# Recommend some gloves



## BackLoafRiver (May 19, 2010)

Hey all,

After a season and then some, my gloves have reached the end of their usefulness.  They were some Trek half fingers I picked up at the LBS.  Are all MTB gloves created equal?  Suggestions?


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2010)

I've been using Fox Digit full finger and they seem to be holding up really well after a few washings.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I've been using Fox Digit full finger and they seem to be holding up really well after a few washings.



I just got a pair of these. My finger tips were slipping with the half finger ones on Scott's ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2010)

I prefer full finger gloves.  I just pick up whatever comes along on chainlove for cheap.  I seem to get about a year out of my gloves, so I like to keep them cheap.  I'm not big on washing them, so after a season I'm looking to replace them whether they're worn or not. 

I have some Dakine something or other now that seem okay.  I have close to 100 miles on them with no real sign of wear.  The little grippies on the fingers seem like they're starting to peel off though...


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2010)

Fox full-finger. I think they might be Digit gloves. The seem very durable. I got almost 2 seasons out of a pair of Dakines so they're good too. Just get whatever is cheap. I prefer full-finger though.


----------

